# Baby goat with blood on butt?



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I just went out to check on Clara and her new baby boy Zeke, and when I picked him up I realized that something got on my arm, so I looked and it was red, at first I thought that it was funny looking poop, but when I looked at it closer I realized that it was blood. So my question is, does anyone know what is wrong with him, and if so, what do I do? Thank you in advance, bye.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Need more info. Is the blood coming from his rectum or what? Did it stop or is it continuing? How much, bright red? Is it possible it is the new mom's discharge getting on him? Is he otherwise healthy and eating well?


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Is it actually coming from his rectum? Sometimes it's birth fluid from the doe and I also check the navel area. I used to have a doe who would chew some of the kid's umbilical cords too short and I had to use blood stop powder. I had iodined the kids in the first place, but the dou still chewed the cord. I had to keep the last one like that in the house for a day til it healed.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

No it looks like it is actually coming out of his butt, right where the poop should come out. By the way he IS eating, and is eating a LOT for his size, he is a TINY little goat, but he IS healthy. I do not know what ya mean by "bright" red though, it looked like blood red. Oh yeah, I do not know if this has anything to do with his bloody butt, but she HAS had babies before, this was her third pregnacy with us. Thank you, bye.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

isn't there something called bloody scours? it might be that...


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know, he is only two days old! He shouldn't even be having normal un-babyish typr poops yet, much less scours! I just hope that he is allright, he is SO cute! Thank ya Dona. Bye.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't know very much about this, but i was told that bloody diarrhea could be a sign of coccidae. But this sounds more like frank bleeding. Have you called a vet?


----------



## Rachel K. (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't really have any words of advice but I think that you should either get advice from a Vet or have him checked out. This sounds serious.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

This guy is likely too young for cocci, but I've read it is possible. Is mom in good health and weight? Maybe E. Coli? That hits very young kids. Whatever the cause, rectal breeding is never a good sign. How much bleeding is there? I would get this little one vet checked.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know, I doubt that we can take him to a vet, the only one that would know anything about goats is a friend of my great uncle, who is a vet but not that type of vet, and even then we do not know the guys phone number, and he is too far away for us to take the baby there, and I doubt that my dad would care, he doesn't seem to care much about the mutt babies. It is not that he has bloody diarhea, he just has blood that looks like it is coming out of his butt, I have not seen any poop on his butt, so I don't think that it is diahrea. Like I said, he is two days old, and his mom is in good health. It didn't look like too much bleeding, just enough to get the area around his butt bloddy, I did not see any on the hay that he sleeps on. Thank you all for all your help, I just hope that the little guy is allright. Once again, Thank you. Bye.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Hopefully it was just temporary,nothing serious and he will be fine.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, I hope so to. Thank you. Bye.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Does the baby have a temp? Still eating? responsive? Has teh baby had it first bowl movement/ still pooing and peeing? How are things going?


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I dno't know if the baby has a temperature, I do not know how to check for it, or what would be considered bad. He is still eation, if by responsive you mean active, then yes, I know that he has peed but I do not know if he has pooped. I need to go check on him now. Bye now.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

The babies butt is now not bleeding, all the blood on his butt is dried up blood from yesterday. Thank al of you that gave advice, and prayed for this little guy, it looks like he is going to be fine now.


----------



## Rachel K. (Nov 9, 2005)

That's really good news.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah I know, I was REALLY worried that something was wrong with him. I just hope that it is NOT something that will pop up later in his life, although we are not keeping him because we do not need anymore bucks. He is REALLY CUTE though, he is SO TINY. Well see ya. Bye.


----------

